

“There are more mobile phones in Uganda than light bulbs” - zacharyvoase
http://thenextweb.com/video/2012/08/28/mark/

======
mtgx
People keep underestimating how important communication is between humans. It
_can_ be more important than stuff like lightbulbs or hot water, which may
seem counter-intuitive, but lightbulbs and hot water are mostly recent
inventions, while phone calling is just an extension of communication between
2 or more people, just over longer distances.

~~~
cafard
Hot water is a recent invention? Gas and electric water heaters may be, but
there are bath tubs and hot baths in the Homeric epics, which were composed
about 750 BCE. And if we can count phone calling as an extension of
ocmmunication, how are light bulbs not an extension of artificial lighting,
which goes back to simple torches.

